# Getting rat back into cage



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, I would like to ask a question.

My question is, what is a good way to get a rat back into it's cage? Should I wait for it to go back on its own? Or should I pick it up and put it back?

I could wait until it goes back on its own but that might take too long. And I'm worried that if I picked it up and put it back, it would associate that being picked up means that fun is over and avoid being picked up in future. My rats are very active outside the cage and when put back in they chew at the bars.

How do you get your rat back into its cage, and what would you suggest for me? Thank you!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

What type of cage do you have? 

I always put mine back when I decide play time is over. Rats generally don't perceive being in their cage as punishment, but you could always give an after-playtime treat if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

TobyRat said:


> What type of cage do you have?
> 
> I always put mine back when I decide play time is over. Rats generally don't perceive being in their cage as punishment, but you could always give an after-playtime treat if it makes you feel better.


Thank you for the information, I've wanted to give them treats after putting them back into the cage. The reason I ask is that my rats aren't that tame yet and are not used to being picked up. Other than that I doubt they are scared of people. I have a bird cage, but it looks big enough for two rats, I'd say it is about the same size as some of the cages I've seen posted here.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

My rats a little different... I've had Dakota since she was a tiny baby, and Mika was always used to being handled. I have had rats that were less used to being handled though, and it's my suggestion to handle them as much as possible. Let them smell you, pet them, talk to them. Make them as comfortable with you as you can. Handling will be much easier. Dakota, Mika and I are very close now and that's how we all started out. I can do anything with them they are so well trained. I could give them they look and they'll go back in the cage. lol.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha, I wish my rats were like yours. They were feeders, so they aren't so used to being handled. But they don't seem to be scared of me, they'll climb all over me.

Thanks for the advice though, I appreciate it.


----------



## Soya (Dec 6, 2011)

My guys allways get their tea after playtime, (their daily fresh food, they allways have their staple mix in the cage all the time) so they associate going home, with getting their tea!

The chewing on the bars sounds like they might be abit bored? Do you have a pic of your cage? Or measurements? Do they have things to climb, or hammocks or wooden chews or any other toys in there?

Mine have cardboard boxes, ropes, kitty balls, a digging box (a cat litter box with shredded cardboard/paper in & I sprinkle a seed mix in it for them to forage) chew toys, ladders, treats hidden in little boxs or toilet roll tubes stuffed with paper, hammocks, a full toilet roll on a chain to nest with, as well as hideaways, shelves & ledges. Everything gets changed around often too, so they dont get bored  Theres lot's of pics of how people create enrichment in the 'Rat homes' section 8)

I often use a stuffed cat type bed, a box, or even a litter tray, to transport new ratties to & from their cage for playtime, that way they can start getting comfortable with you without having to be grasped at & chased around the cage! Then you can start picking them up once they are abit less skittish & are more trusting towards you


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

If I did not catch mine they would never go back.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Usually the cage isn't necessarily a BAD thing. The only bad thing about it is they can't run free. Just give them a treat when you put them back and they should be fine.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Rat lover said:


> Usually the cage isn't necessarily a BAD thing. The only bad thing about it is they can't run free. Just give them a treat when you put them back and they should be fine.


Thank you for the reply, I'll be sure to try that. I'm just worried that they might learn to avoid me if it means more time to run around.


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

If they don't like going in the cage, you might have to force him, but you could also lure him in with a treat. Try something mushie on your finger like babyfood, yogurt, or mashed potatoes. Than make sure the cage is reachable and lead them with it until they crawl in. Once their in, feed them the treat and praise them. If you continue this they won't struggle when its time to go back in the cage because they'll know there is a treat coming.

This can be used to lure them out too


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Your welcome. My rats jump a little when I put them back in the cage but they usually don't run.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I just bought a new cage since I hated that aquarium I had. It's a guinea pig cage, so it's plenty of space for two rats. Mika hates it though... She seems to be upset with everything now since I gave away my other rat, Sadie. I don't know why she'd be upset since she was such a bully. But Mika fights me into the new cage now, and she's started chewing on the bars and throwing things. I hardly keep her in it when I don't have to.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

aurag2 said:


> If they don't like going in the cage, you might have to force him, but you could also lure him in with a treat. Try something mushie on your finger like babyfood, yogurt, or mashed potatoes. Than make sure the cage is reachable and lead them with it until they crawl in. Once their in, feed them the treat and praise them. If you continue this they won't struggle when its time to go back in the cage because they'll know there is a treat coming.
> 
> This can be used to lure them out too


Thank you, aurag2. Sounds like a good idea that I should try


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

CShadz6661 said:


> I just bought a new cage since I hated that aquarium I had. It's a guinea pig cage, so it's plenty of space for two rats. Mika hates it though... She seems to be upset with everything now since I gave away my other rat, Sadie. I don't know why she'd be upset since she was such a bully. But Mika fights me into the new cage now, and she's started chewing on the bars and throwing things. I hardly keep her in it when I don't have to.


My rats do the same, chew on the bars then flip over the food bowl and make a mess. Well it's good that you can trust your rat outside the cage, my rats get everywhere when they're out.


----------



## Ravara (Apr 28, 2021)

So I have 3 that I got as babies and handle them every day, let the ride on my shoulder, take them for walks around the block on my shoulder etc etc. Spend lots of time with them. They have a big critter nation cage with tons of hammocks and toys and I give them treats so they are spoiled BUT . I give them free time on the sofa and bed to run and play but as they are getting bigger they are more daring and end up hiding in the sofa, under the chairs etc and even tho they are great with being handled they just don't come when it's time to get put up they make me chase them down and catch them. And they act traumatized like pissed! Lol. Are they just not old enough? I had two rats before and one was more shy but the other one just roamed around and let me pick her up whenever no big deal. The other was a nightmare I tried to lure her, trick her, lol everything and just had to grab her and she hated it. So is there an age they're ready to roam where u do have to do that Everytime or is it just depending on their personality? They run to the door every time and jump in our hands and shoulders and take treats and climb all over us but they are NOT having that cage when I try to put them back. It almost seems like they get wild when I let them out then they don't want to go back. 😔


----------



## Bellatattoo (Jun 14, 2021)

TobyRat said:


> What type of cage do you have?
> 
> I always put mine back when I decide play time is over. Rats generally don't perceive being in their cage as punishment, but you could always give an after-playtime treat if it makes you feel better.


Hello , I have four eight week old sisters. One is an escape artist which wouldn’t be so bad if she wasn’t so skittish.. she has sat on my chest sniffed my hands taken food from me but runs away if I go to pick her up to return to cage … help!! She is a sneaky girl …


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Bellatattoo said:


> Hello , I have four eight week old sisters. One is an escape artist which wouldn’t be so bad if she wasn’t so skittish.. she has sat on my chest sniffed my hands taken food from me but runs away if I go to pick her up to return to cage … help!! She is a sneaky girl …


I have a small carrier in their free range area. When it's time to go back in, I'll put Miri, who's okay with being picked up, into the carrier. Bean will usually go in then as well. Then I close it and open it at the door to the cage.


----------

